# Looking for advice on my diet for bulking



## wire2wolf (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi,

New to the forum and am just looking for a little advice on my current diet for bulking. I want to add lean muscle without the fat and am training 3 time a week currently with minimal cardio.

I am currently eating the following

M1; 5 egg whites with 2 yokes scrambled and 2 rounds of whole grain bread

M2; 2 chicken breasts with 250g of wholemeal rice

M3; 1 chicken breast with salad

M4; either steak or fish with veg

I am also using mutant mass at half the recommended amount

Please advise or criticize all advice welcome


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

wire2wolf said:


> Hi,
> 
> New to the forum and am just looking for a little advice on my current diet for bulking. I want to add lean muscle without the fat and am training 3 time a week currently with minimal cardio.
> 
> ...


you need to put your weight so we can look at your macros required to gain mass


----------



## wire2wolf (Jan 11, 2013)

jon1 said:


> you need to put your weight so we can look at your macros required to gain mass


jon,

my weight is around 82kg

cheers for any help in advance


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok so your 180.4 pounds.

your cals per day should be 2706 to maintain you current weight add 500 cals to gain mass you should be eating 3206 per day

try a 40/40/20 percent pro/carbs/fats. this would be protein 1284.5 cals per day carbs 1284.5 fats 637 cals per day

protein has 4cals per gram

carbs has 4 cals per gram

fats 9 cals per gram

then if you can spread your macros out between 5 to 6 meals per day

Hope this helps


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

when are you using your mass shakes, I'd stick it in between each meal.

I'd give you a lot more advice but don't have the time right now.


----------



## wire2wolf (Jan 11, 2013)

jon1 said:


> Ok so your 180.4 pounds.
> 
> your cals per day should be 2706 to maintain you current weight add 500 cals to gain mass you should be eating 3206 per day
> 
> ...


Cheers jon1 will check thorough everything you've said. Just out of curiosity am I on the right sort of path to gain lbs


----------



## wire2wolf (Jan 11, 2013)

1010AD,

I'm using the mass shake in the morning an post work out which gives me an additional 1050 cals extra per day 52g protein, 176g carbs and 18g fat on my rest days and I'm having a third shake midday on gym days giving an additional 1575 cals 78g protein 288g carbs and 27g fat.

All help when people have time is much appreciated by this novice as i'm sick of being confused by different web sites and magazines

Cheers


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Good advice from jon1 so use the diet info provided. There is also stickies you can look at that gives good advice on diet

Look at the stickies at the top of the page in the getting started page as there is ideas on good workouts to follow.

Good diet with a good workout and consistency and you will see results, dont be scared to eat.......


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

wire2wolf said:


> Cheers jon1 will check thorough everything you've said. Just out of curiosity am I on the right sort of path to gain lbs


by the looks your eating protein, Myself i would only eat that much meat for protein, rest come in drink form.

carbs, bread bloats you, you can eat basmati rice any long grain is ok. better tasting then brown rice. most of my carbs come from oats

I know its easier to use mass gainers but it cost a lot of money to use them right, i would just make your own,

check some of the threads in food recipes for bulking to make your own.

protein

chicken

lean red meats

lean mince meat

eggs whites

white fish

protein powders

Carbs

long grain rice

oats

brown bread

baked potatoes

Fats

olive oil

coconut milk and oil MCT fats

salmon

mackerel fish

egg yolks

advocado

flaxseed

hope this helps

you must try and keep your diet clean or you just put fat on

also what do you do on training day with preworkout and postworkout


----------



## wire2wolf (Jan 11, 2013)

jon1 said:


> by the looks your eating protein, Myself i would only eat that much meat for protein, rest come in drink form.
> 
> carbs, bread bloats you, you can eat basmati rice any long grain is ok. better tasting then brown rice. most of my carbs come from oats
> 
> ...


----------



## wire2wolf (Jan 11, 2013)

jon1,

I take it your meaning nutritionally? Im not doing anything specific preworkout and postworkout i'm having the mass shake. I'm presuming there is something I should be doing preworkout seeing as you've mentioned it.

Cheers


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

No there's no problem, your first post only shows you eating 4 meals, you should put you mass drinks in as well, there part of your calories intake for the day.

How many times a day do you use Mutant mass.

Total Calories: 1,060

Protein: 52g

Total Carbohydrates: 176g

-Sugars: 34g

-Dietary Fiber: 8g

Fat: 18g

-Saturates: 10g

-Trans Fat: 0.2g

Cholesterol: 50mg

Sodium: 320mg

Potassium: 1,640mg

i just be worried about the sugar per serving 34 grams is alot, post workout shake not a problem high gi food good after work out.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I wouldnt use that shake. Make your own high calorie shake whey protein, oats, peanut butter and full fat milk blend it. Will work out way cheaper aswell.


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

kingdale said:


> I wouldnt use that shake. Make your own high calorie shake whey protein, oats, peanut butter and full fat milk blend it. Will work out way cheaper aswell.[/QUO
> 
> i agree with you, with all been there using mass drinks there far to cr*p in them to much sugar and to use them right it would cost you a small fortune.
> 
> i just make my own much cheaper


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

jon1 said:


> No there's no problem, your first post only shows you eating 4 meals, you should put you mass drinks in as well, there part of your calories intake for the day.
> 
> How many times a day do you use Mutant mass.
> 
> ...


But bear in mind that is in a 260g serving so i wouldn't say it was that high, the problem with these gainers is the amount you have in a serving to get all the calories. If not making your own which is cheaper but not as convenient i would look for a gainer that uses oats.


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

1010AD said:


> But bear in mind that is in a 260g serving so i wouldn't say it was that high, the problem with these gainers is the amount you have in a serving to get all the calories. If not making your own which is cheaper but not as convenient i would look for a gainer that uses oats.


Yeh i just noticed his only using half. but even thats still high in sugar 17g, which is going to cause an insulin spike.

its just as quick to make your own gainer

protein powder

blended oats

its not going to cost you £50 every two weeks


----------



## wire2wolf (Jan 11, 2013)

Cheers for your input guys!

Its all taken on board and as I get used to what I'm doing diet wise I will start trying to make my own shakes. But as stated the mass gainers are that bit more convenient with my work commitments at the moment


----------

